
FriendFeed Blog: Get a room! - paul
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2008/05/get-room.html
======
paul
See <http://friendfeed.com/rooms/friendfeed-news> for all the latest news.

If you create a similar room for your startup, please post it here.

~~~
brlewis
What's your plan for dealing with noise? Will public rooms always be world-
writable?

~~~
paul
I think that the most compelling uses of rooms are for smaller groups. We'll
probably continue to refine the options however and may separate the read and
write permissions.

